# Question about Water



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

A while back my dog got sick and I started to filter his water. I was shocked when I started to ask around and found out how many people do filter their dogs water. Keep in mind I live North of Seattle where we have very good water. I was laffed off another forum, because as one poster said "my dogs drink out of puddles and they are fine" and on and on. Well that isn't my concern, it is all the crap they put in water, chlorine and fluoride to begine with. Anyway do you filter your dogs water??


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

No, we do not filter their water. We have our own well and the only filtering done is to take the sediment out.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

TrackingPuppy said:


> No, we do not filter their water. We have our own well and the only filtering done is to take the sediment out.


Same here. We have a private well and there are no additives such as chlorine and fluoride in our water.

But if we did have city water we probably would filter the water.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

We have a water/ice dispenser on our fridge and he get the filtered water from there. He does however get tap water occasionally if I am in a rush and can't wait for the water from the fridge to fill the bowl up.....


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

No filter water. They get it straight from the tap nice and cold.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No filtered water here. I'm on a well, very nice, clean water. Dogs are welcome to drink from outdoor puddles - if they can handle bear poop and carion, they can handle puddle water.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

My dog gets his water from tap, puddles, dew on grass leaves, lakes and ponds  So far no stomach issues.....knock on wood.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We live in a rural area and have a well. We don't filter our water. However, I don't let my dogs drink from the ditches, as I worry about run off contaminations.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My dogs drink out of the horse troughs, they also swim in them and prefer to stand up and drink out of them over the buckets of clean water I have strategically located all over the yard for them, they even prefer to drink out of the bird baths! I stop them when I catch them, but the point being, dogs are dogs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a well and the Hooligans and I drink that water.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

We all drink distilled water.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well water, and the dogs drink that. It is pretty good, no rust or odor. My neighbors are on another vein and theirs is smelly(3 different houses).
I have reverse osmosis for us and the birds, but it only filters a gallon at a time, so for the dogs, it is just tap.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I drink tap and my dogs drink tap water. I keep a few jugs in my car, but have no problems giving them tap water when we are on vacation or traveling. If it's safe for me, it's safe for them. I don't drink or buy bottled water (I have a bottle in the car, on my nightstand, and by my computer but I refill them with tap).


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

when my last boy got diagnosed with cancer, that's when I became a total water freak!...at my home, I have a private well and no worries, but when we visit, different story.....NO chlorine, NO fluoride, period!...at first my parent's though I was nuts, but now they have installed a filter and have joined the club lol....I luv the fact ur talking about this 3toes!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well water here.
We too are careful not to let the dogs drink from puddles - too much junk from runoff


----------

